# RNS-315 software update?



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

Anyone know if the RNS-315's software can be updated from the 0007 version to the 0011 firmware that seems to be shipping on the newer models?

Thanks










Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

*I'm also really curious about this...*

I've been searching and searching and searching and can't find any info on this....

Anyone?


----------



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

*Also quite interested....*

I also have an RNS315 and would like to update the firmware...

Maybe I'll have to write to VW to find out...


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

This would be interesting to hear about.


----------



## MEPH (May 5, 2004)

I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## mudd TT (Apr 1, 2004)

Same. If anyone ever finds anything let us know. Does the newer firmware navigate better? It is pretty sucky as it stands right now.


----------



## brownel02 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am getting my maps updated to v.6 tomorrow but still trying to find out if my main firmware is up to date. Here is my current setup:

sorry, probably not enough posts to attach an image so:

Part Number: 1K0035274D
Software Version: 0319
System Hardware Version: H62
Nav. Database Version: 0037
Nav. Data Medium: NAR_V3_(0037)

FYI, to check your software version just hold down the SETUP button for about 7 seconds.


----------



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

*Still no news?*

Really guys? No one knows about this?


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

I think the answer is no - the head unit firmware isn't updateable. If you want newer firmware for newer features like a2dp and avrcp then you have to pull and replace the unit.

Sucks that VW/Audi doesn't seem to contract the manufacturer of the head units to provide updates for a few years....


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

ronin47 said:


> I think the answer is no - the head unit firmware isn't updateable. If you want newer firmware for newer features like a2dp and avrcp then you have to pull and replace the unit.
> 
> Sucks that VW/Audi doesn't seem to contract the manufacturer of the head units to provide updates for a few years....


The firmware *is* upgradeable on the RNS-315 just as it is on many lesser electronics modules on the rest of the vehicle. The real question is are these updates available to the public. The newer firmwares may or may not be compatible with your older hardware version. Thus, flashing a new firmware on your older hardware version may cause more harm than good. VW (or any automaker ) just doesn't offer firmware upgrades to cars just to make sure you have the newest version. They are targeted to fix specific issues or match newer hardware.

It's not like the Ford Sync or Chevy My Link where they dynamically update the software to add new features or address problems. VW pretty much views their systems as fixed unless a serious problem exists.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

Interesting take... If that were really the case VW/Audi would update the firmware on both the radio and the module to add new features like a2dp and fix issues related to track info with an iPod connected to the head unit via MFD. 

There's exactly ONE update that I'm aware of for the RNS 315 A unit that is installed in my '11 Tiguan. It did fix a problem with my iPod but it wasn't easy to find or apply. If there's more updates my dealership isn't aware of them. 

Thus because I want Bluetooth 2.0 functionality I've purchased a D unit and a 9w7 K unit. Both have the required firmware for better Bluetooth functionality. 

This *should* be provided via updates rather than requiring I replace hardware on my own nickel I'm my opinion.


----------



## Techvet (Oct 23, 2011)

Updating head unit firmware is fairly straightforward, but there are caveats. With our RNS 510, there were firm warnings to match specific versions of the firmware up with specific hardware only. If you forced an upgrade on in incompatible hardware unit, you could/would brick it. My guess is that liability is part of what keeps the dealers from wanting to mess with it.

You might want to check with the manufacturer of the head unit. Sometimes they can be very helpful and you might be surprised at what they'll provide. Then again, they maybe contractually bound to not provide anything. Either way, you don't have much to loose with an internet search and an e-mail or two. For example, I have in-wall touch screens as a part of my home automation system. The screens are Android based and the file system on one of mine got corrupted somehow. The US supplier did not have the software to reflash the unit, nor did they seem inclined to even go look for it. They preferred to sell you a new touch screen instead. I did a bit of digging on the internet and with 10-15 minutes had a contact for the manufacturer in China, so I contacted them via e-mail not knowing what to expect. Their English speaking agent responded within hours and I had the reflash program sent to me via e-mail within a day. The reflash also contained some minor updates so I was happy x2! Eventually the US supplier took my lead and began offering the reflash software. Your mileage my vary with the RNS315, but you have nothing to loose by trying.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

How exactly can one discover (a) what the benefits are of upgrading the firmware, and (b) what hardware version is needed to support that firmware? I have an RNS-510, upgraded the maps recently but have yet to try to install the "upgraded" firmware that cam with it. I sourced from a "non-OEM supplier".

While we're at it, since AFAIK VWoA no longer supplies the RNS-510 in their vehicles, what the latest hardware version is?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

ronin47 said:


> Interesting take... If that were really the case VW/Audi would update the firmware on both the radio and the module to add new features like a2dp and fix issues related to track info with an iPod connected to the head unit via MFD.
> 
> There's exactly ONE update that I'm aware of for the RNS 315 A unit that is installed in my '11 Tiguan. It did fix a problem with my iPod but it wasn't easy to find or apply. If there's more updates my dealership isn't aware of them.
> 
> ...


It is the case. Just as the ABS, Climate Control, & ECU can be updated, so can the radio. The RNS-315 doesn't need an update to support A2DP because it has that out the box from day one. The RNS-510 needed an hardware upgrade to a separate Bluetooth module for A2DP. You seem to be confused. The original version of the RNS-315 was BT 2.0 and A2DP. The D units added better AVRCP functionality.


----------



## minexxx (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi,
Anyone can share RNS315 software upgrade files? Need upgrade 0007>>>>0011 version. I can pay some tips for that file.


----------

